# Mysteries



## Focalist

Unaccustomed as I am to starting new threads:

1. How come there is only one genuine thread under "Comments and suggestions"? (What happened to the rest?)

2. Why, when I click on "Calendar", am I taken by default to "Calendar Italy"?

F


----------



## Philippa

Focalist said:
			
		

> Unaccustomed as I am to starting new threads:
> 
> 1. How come there is only one genuine thread under "Comments and suggestions"? (What happened to the rest?)
> 
> 2. Why, when I click on "Calendar", am I taken by default to "Calendar Italy"?
> 
> F



Hi Focalist!

1. Now there are 2 because this is there too! It only lists those which people have posted in during the last 2 days. That's the default setting anyway. The rest are genuine really!!   

2. The Italian calendar is the best at the moment!! See
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7925

Why are you unaccustomed to starting new threads?

Saludos
Philippa


----------



## badger

Hi F.

At the bottom of my screen there is a button that selects how far back (in days) to show threads from. The default seems to be 2 days, try changing this and see what happens.

I don't know anything about the calendar  

Badg.


----------



## Artrella

Focalist said:
			
		

> Unaccustomed as I am to starting new threads:
> 
> 1. How come there is only one genuine thread under "Comments and suggestions"? (What happened to the rest?)
> 
> 2. Why, when I click on "Calendar", am I taken by default to "Calendar Italy"?
> 
> F





Hi F!  What do you mean by "only one genuine thread"? 
I think you have to search for the rest... You have a button which read "last 2 days" "last week" "last year"....


Art


----------



## Focalist

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi Focalist!
> 
> 1. Now there are 2 because this is there too! It only lists those which people have posted in during the last 2 days. That's the default setting anyway. The rest are genuine really!!
> 
> 2. The Italian calendar is the best at the moment!! See
> http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=7925
> 
> Why are you unaccustomed to starting new threads?
> 
> Saludos
> Philippa


Hi, Philippa, and Hi, too, Badge and Art for explaining to this techno-dunce how to delve further back in time...

By "genuine" I mean that I don't regard "announcements", "stickies", or anything in pre-moderated fora as being the real Vox Populi.

And I am unaccustomed to starting new threads because "Don't start new threads" is Focalist's Law Number 1 which I do, however, violate occasionally. (I've forgotten Law Number 2, but it will no doubt return to my mind next time I break it.)

F


----------



## Philippa

Focalist said:
			
		

> And I am unaccustomed to starting new threads because "Don't start new threads" is Focalist's Law Number 1 which I do, however, violate occasionally. (I've forgotten Law Number 2, but it will no doubt return to my mind next time I break it.)
> F



Why does Focalist's Law 1 exist?! How many Laws do you have to obey?!!!   

Philippa


----------



## Focalist

Philippa said:
			
		

> Why does Focalist's Law 1 exist?! How many Laws do you have to obey?!!!
> 
> Philippa


Focalist's Law Number 3 is "never remember how many laws you have to obey". 

Law No 1 is more like the laws of science than those of parliament. You will get far more satisfaction in any given forum from answering questions than from posing them.

Nevertheless, thanks for proving me wrong in this instance, Phil! 

F


----------



## Philippa

Focalist said:
			
		

> You will get far more satisfaction in any given forum from answering questions than from posing them.
> 
> F



I can't quite believe you hardly ask questions! I ask sooooo many questions, even when I haven't started that thread!    
I know you are known as a super-question-answerer, but I wonder.....  
Philippa


----------



## lsp

The amount of time for older threads visible can be changed by user, but only Comments & Suggestions defaults to 2 days, the others automatically display all posts. Wouldn't this be something Mike can change?

While we're on the subject of mysteries (I hate to start threads, too), does the signature have to change retroactively? Once a person changes his signature, his old posts are updated with his new signature. Small detail, I know.


----------



## badger

Focalist said:
			
		

> And I am unaccustomed to starting new threads because "Don't start new threads" is Focalist's Law Number 1 which I do, however, violate occasionally. (I've forgotten Law Number 2, but it will no doubt return to my mind next time I break it.)
> 
> F



Hi F.

When did "Focalist's Law" become "Focalist's Law Number 1" or was it always "Focalist's Law Number 1"? 

If this is the case then you must have known that there were other laws on the way.

And if you knew that other laws were on the way then why not just create/publish them all at the same time?

Or, if it was just "Focalist's Law" originally, then why not have ""Focalist's second law of threads" or, something like that as the title?

This is a real mystery to me.

Is "Focalist's Law", that *if* you start a thread then you are obliged to answer more questions than *if* you only answer questions.

This is also a real conundrum.

This forum is getting even more spooky.

Spiders, Worms, Ghostly Happenings, and now Mysteries, what next?

Badg.


----------



## mkellogg

Hi,

I've set the default to two days for this forum so that I don't have to see (and have visible to others) any questions that I find rude or embarrassing.

Calendars?  You shall soon get better links to the calendars.  For now, we have to deal with the default.  (Which I've set to Italy as the first one due to SilviaP's fine work, and you go to the menu at the bottom for the rest of the calendars.)

Mike


----------



## Philippa

mkellogg said:
			
		

> Hi,
> I've set the default to two days for this forum so that I don't have to see (and have visible to others) any questions that I find rude or embarrassing.
> Mike



Mike, surely there isn't that much in comments and suggestions that you don't like? It seems like a fairly civilised place to me!  
Respectfully (you're the big boss here after all!!)
Philippa


----------



## mkellogg

One must only search for the word German to find threads that I don't like.  Maybe you don't remember Sameer - who felt that demanding that the German dictionary return would help.

Thankfully, it is a much calmer place these days!

Mike


----------



## Sharon

Lsp said:
			
		

> While we're on the subject of mysteries (I hate to start threads, too), does the signature have to change retroactively? Once a person changes his signature, his old posts are updated with his new signature. Small detail, I know.


Does anyone know the answer to this? I agree that it is a small detail, but is there any way to lock in our signatures to the posts we made before we changed it? I have noticed several threads where people comment on someone else's signature, and once the signature changes, the comment makes no sense.

Just curious,
Sharon.


----------

